# June 3-4 Tuna



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I Went out of Orange Beach Friday night headed straight for Marlin. Got there and it was covered up with hardtails, sharks, and flipper. Jigged till morning and just before daylight, the Blackfin started to bite. Caught a bunch of them for about an hour or two then they shut off so see started trolling. We caught one chicken dolphin trolling at Marlin and headed toward Beer Can. got to beer can and get a solid hook-up on our first pass. Get it in after about 10 mins. 6' shark... saw a bit of surface activity jigged up some Blackfin near the rig then caught a nice Yellowfin on a jig. Tuna stopped biting jigs so we started trolling again and caught a few Bonita. We then packed up the trolling gear and headed north. came one snapper short of our limit (9, all 25"+) and a few other bottom dwellers. 

Oh on a side note, what is the going rate for Tuna Jigs out around Beer Can? Another boat showed up while we were there and asked for some, and I don't think I got all I should have for them. I Imagine I should could have charged a whole lot for convenience!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Did you at least charge retail? I would have at least asked for retial + 50%.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Kind of hard to believe someone runs that far and does not carry a box full of jigs! You were nice to sell them any!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ha, I wish!! I got nothing!

The catch was that the other boat that showed up was my bother and a buddy of his, who had Chartered a boat out of OB and they apparently lost all the Charter Captain's jigs. I gave them about 5 jigs and got nothing for them, other then the satisfaction of catching a whole lot more then they did on their charter!!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

You gotta love out fishing those charter boats on your own. I might should not talk though since the glades got sold I may be chartering soon.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey otto, thanks for the trip. we really enjoyed it  what did your brother catch?

Ferdi


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ferdi: You are welcome anytime you are in the states!! My brother ended up with 1 Blackfin, a couple tiles, and 4 grouper I think...they got in just before we were headed to the hotel...

Lil' Ti: There is nothing better then out-fishing a charter boat with my Brother and his best Friend on it after all the Sh!t they (mostly Matt) talk all the time!! Left me with a very accomplished feeling, kinda like I am starting to figure things out


----------

